# $69.95 for 50 Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cuban 1958



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

The sale is at Mikes. All sizes are $69.95

The Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cuban 1958 Gourmet Figurado's ranked number 1 for full bodied cigars in the Latest issue of Cigar Magazine.

http://www.mikescigars.com/search_Items.cfm?Brand=1498

I can hardly wait to get home and try my first one tonight.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I really hope you get a quality smoke. I have had one of these and it was terrible, but it wasn't the exact same brand, I don't think.

Let me know how this one is.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Ermo said:


> I really hope you get a quality smoke. I have had one of these and it was terrible, but it wasn't the exact same brand, I don't think.
> 
> Let me know how this one is.


I thought he was joking.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't understand the whole "it's pre-embargo, but COUNTERFEIT" either. But it's not a joke, they have them at my local B&M and gave me one for free.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Gourmet Figurado's ranked number 1 for full bodied cigars in the Latest issue of Cigar Magazine.


Dude all that means is JR cigar is holding a whole truckload of these things!!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Ermo said:


> I don't understand the whole "it's pre-embargo, but COUNTERFEIT" either. But it's not a joke, they have them at my local B&M and gave me one for free.


I thought he was joking about rushing home to try it. The pre-embargo tobacco is the biggest cigar scam in the US.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Dude all that means is JR cigar is holding a whole truckload of these things!!


:tpd: That is very true. But I have to say I have had a few of these and they are not bad at all. Sure the name is silly, but you don't smoke the name. With that said, I wouldn't buy a box. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

A Genuine Conuterfeit - WTF?


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> With that said, I wouldn't buy a box.


Then they are not that good, either.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

pnoon said:


> A Genuine Conuterfeit - WTF?


Isn't that like jumbo shrimp?

KASR


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> Then they are not that good, either.


Yep, they are. I just don't buy NC boxes. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Yep, they are. I just don't buy NC boxes.
> 
> :ms NCRM


Ahhhhh.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

The Genuine pre-embargo counterfiet cuban cigar is a perdomo product.

Hand made in Nicaragua
Filler: DR,Hon, Nic
Binder: Honduras
Wrapper:Ecuador

It is just a name. They are not really trying to fool anyone with the idea they may actually be pre-embargo cigars (or tobaco), instead they are poking fun at pinars, and other cigars that DO clame to be the real deal. I believe the logic behind them is that many people get fooled and accidently buy counterfiet cigars, at least with these you will *know* they are counterfiet...but good.

I've been told they are fantastic (never had one myself), I hope you enjoy them


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

pnoon said:


> A Genuine Conuterfeit - WTF?


Let's start a brand and call it "Real Fakes"

...... we'll say they are made by a guy named Arturo Padron

..... featuring the unique sun grown shade wrappers

...... hand rolled by machines

We'll make million$ :al


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I do believe that the name is indeed a joke that goes along with all of this Pre-Embargo scam and fake Cuban stuff that has been hitting the market.

As far as having a truck load of them. I don't believe that is true. When I called in my order, I wanted something along the lines of a Churchhill but I was told they were out of everything except the Gourmet Figurado's.

I was bummed out but thought what the heck I'll give it a shot.

When I opened the box I didn't know what to expect, but, was pleasantly supprised by the smell and the construction. When I opened the free issue of Cigar Magazine I was very happy to see that this exact cigar had been rated and ranked #1 for the full bodied cigars.

I got home to late to fire one up, but will do so tonight and will give a review.

I noticed on Mikes web site that they seem have recieved another shipment and have most of the sizes in stock now.

While checking around the web today, it seems that these Figurados rate higher than the other sizes and shapes.

At a $1.40 a stick they beat out cigars costing five times as much in the Full Bodied review.

It is easy to find great cigars for $10.00 or more a pop, but if these are as good as I've read, they will be quite a bargain.

I'll let you guys know after I smoke one tonight. Hope the RH% on these is 65%-70%


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Zoomschwortz said:


> As far as having a truck load of them. I don't believe that is true. When I called in my order, I wanted something along the lines of a Churchhill but I was told they were out of everything except the Gourmet Figurado's.


You do know these come from JR's? They are one of Lew's creations. They have tons of these as I was in the store a few weeks ago. They have always had a ton of these. Cigar magazine is just a shill rag for Lew, btw. You did get a good price.

http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cigars

http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cigars

http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cigars

:ms NCRM


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I had one of these the other day, bought a couple after reading the review in cigar magazine. I wouldn't EVER buy them again. Total garbage. Wrapper looks terrible, difficult to describe but fake. Maybe I'll try to take a closeup picture tonight and post it. It feels as though the wrapper has separated from the filler. Miserable.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Zoomschwortz said:


> ... When I opened the free issue of Cigar Magazine I was very happy to see that this exact cigar had been rated and ranked #1 for the full bodied cigars...


No kidding! 

Seriously, I hope you enjoy them. The price is certainly right!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> You do know these come from JR's? They are one of Lew's creations. They have tons of these as I was in the store a few weeks ago. They have always had a ton of these. Cigar magazine is just a shill rag for Lew, btw.
> 
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cigars
> 
> ...


I didn't know about JR's. Is JR and Mikes tied in together?

As far as the magazine goes, thank you for this information, it is the first time I''ve looked at it.

Well, I've got a box of them now. I'll post a review when I smoke one.

Ken


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> You do know these come from JR's? They are one of Lew's creations. They have tons of these as I was in the store a few weeks ago. They have always had a ton of these. Cigar magazine is just a shill rag for Lew, btw.
> 
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cigars
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure the ones Zoomschwortz are talking about are a perdomo product.
http://fujipub.com/perdomo/event050926.html


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> No kidding!
> 
> Seriously, I hope you enjoy them. The price is certainly right!


Cigar Magazine??

Hey c'mon now, TommyZman writes for them....... Tommy(hurryforme)Zman :mn


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Bobb said:


> I am pretty sure the ones Zoomschwortz are talking about are a perdomo product.
> http://fujipub.com/perdomo/event050926.html


Yes, but who got Perdomo to make them.  Notice where the event is being held. :r

:ms NCRM


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Yes, but who got Perdomo to make them.  Notice where the event is being held. :r
> 
> :ms NCRM


Touche'


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

All joking aside, if you really like the cigars, who cares who made them and where, smoke 'em up and enjoy!!!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I have never dealt with JR, are they just another Thompson type store?

There is 1 review on this cigar in the Top25Cigar and a few more on others from this line.

I'll try to post my review in 2-3 hours.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I have never dealt with JR, are they just another Thompson type store?
> 
> There is 1 review on this cigar in the Top25Cigar and a few more on others from this line.
> 
> I'll try to post my review in 2-3 hours.


Nobody is as bad as Thompsons. :r JR's is good in my book. They have great 5-pack prices and there is a store about 10 min away from my house. I think you really need to wait at least a week to get the true nature of a cigar after shipment.

:ms NCRM


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I have never dealt with JR, are they just another Thompson type store?
> 
> There is 1 review on this cigar in the Top25Cigar and a few more on others from this line.
> 
> I'll try to post my review in 2-3 hours.


For anyone interested, I posted a short review on another thread in the cigar lounge.

I like this cigar but it is not for the faint of heart and you should eat. I didn't, time for some sugar.

I think I'll post again when they have a week in the humi. They sure look good in my new Coolerdor


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Zoom,

Is this the same line as the one you reviewed in a different post? Just a different size?

Doc


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I really like these smokes!  It seems like you and I are the only ones around here Zoom 
Scott


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> I really like these smokes!  It seems like you and I are the only ones around here Zoom
> Scott


I've had a handful of the Palmas and enjoyed them. The friend that gifted them to me liked them enough to pick up another bundle of the Coronas, I feel certain I'll end up with a couple of those as well.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Hey Zoom,
> 
> Is this the same line as the one you reviewed in a different post? Just a different size?
> 
> Doc


Hi Doc,
These are the same cigar. I just posted the review on another thread.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

For what its worth, I've had one and thought it was very good,,don't know if I would pull the trigger on a box.........

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Just to make sure we are talking about the same cigars.

There are 3 different lines that carrie the "Genuine Counterfeit" name.

The least exspensive is the "Genuine Counterfeit Cuban"

The next line, The one that I am talking about is the "GENUINE *PRE-EMBARGO *Counterfeit Cuban"

The 3rd and most exspensive is the "GENUINE PRE-EMBARGO C. C. EDICION LIMITADA CIGARS"

What limited information I can find on the "GENUINE PRE-EMBARGO Cuban Counterfeit" it looks like the Figurados rate higher than the other sizes and shapes.

I do like these GENUINE *PRE-EMBARGO* Counterfeit Cuban Figurados" and cannot vouch for any of the other lines, sizes or shapes.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Figurados are cool lookin. If I were a cigar that's what I'd want to be


----------



## rbw57 (Jan 21, 2007)

First off let me say that there are two different gars, one is the 
GENUINE PRE-EMBARGO C. C. EDICION LIMITADA CIGARS, the other is GENUINE COUNTERFEIT CUBANS CIGARS, but both are made by Nick Perdomo, and the Maduro version, the CC Educion Limitada is sold out they are so bad! No kidding these are some of the best cigars Perdomo had ever made! And for about 2 bucks each, they are awesome. They have a following now. Yep, the brand is owned by JR CIGARS, Lew Rothman.:cb


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

Even though this thread has been brought back from the dead...

I'm the last person to care about name brands or smoking "the cigar," but there are so many relatively great cigars out there in the $2-3 range that I can't imagine I would smoke these things before trying other smokes with less ridiculous names. I question the quality of something that has a gimmicky name to attract customers. If the cigar's so delicious it should be a success without the tricks - with a more "average" name.

I don't think Lew and JR will go under anytime soon without my support, though


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

What the.....this thread must be infected by the T-Virus....cuz, I swear it _was_ dead!


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

KASR said:


> What the.....this thread must be infected by the T-Virus....cuz, I swear it _was_ dead!


last reply before today... 09-17-2006

nice!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

What an odd top for someones first post


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> What an odd top for someones first post


:tpd: I have nothing to add


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> :tpd: I have nothing to add


I thought I'd add my opinion so as to ease the awkwardness when everyone pointed this out


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, but hey, these ain't too bad fer cheap smokes. Why, I remember when these here Jen-yew-wine Counterfeit Cubans first came out, waaaaay back when. They wuz purty good. Usedta pick 'em up from the local BM. They wuz all right, they wuz. Yup. Purty good.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I started smoking stogies on those some years ago loved them,back then, they were the 1958 counterfeits then found padron dont really care for them anymore


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> The sale is at Mikes. All sizes are $69.95
> 
> The Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cuban 1958 Gourmet Figurado's ranked number 1 for full bodied cigars in the Latest issue of Cigar Magazine.
> 
> ...


*Please let us know how genuine they taste. Thanks.:ss*


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

pnoon said:


> A Genuine Conuterfeit - WTF?


*Sorta like genuine artificial leather. or plastic. LOL:r*


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

I feel that I have stepped into bizzaro world.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

brigey said:


> *Please let us know how genuine they taste. Thanks.:ss*


WOW it's alive!

Laugh if you want, but, they do taste good and have only improved with age. At $1.40 a piece, they were a bargain and I have had far worse cigars at 4 times the price.

Don't get me wrong, these are not going to stand up to high dollar cigars, but, anyone who read the Moki blind taste thread should have learned that you can get some suprising results when the cigar band is missing.

If your interested, here is a review from Top25cigar http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=7978&showprod=yes&catpkID=583

This was my review the day after I got these cigars http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32787&highlight=Genuine+Pre-Embargo+Counterfeit+Cuban

Take care.
Ken


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

TastyCaramel said:


> Even though this thread has been brought back from the dead...
> 
> I'm the last person to care about name brands or smoking "the cigar," but there are so many relatively great cigars out there in the $2-3 range that I can't imagine I would smoke these things before trying other smokes with less ridiculous names. I question the quality of something that has a gimmicky name to attract customers. If the cigar's so delicious it should be a success without the tricks - with a more "average" name.
> 
> I don't think Lew and JR will go under anytime soon without my support, though


If you read through this thread, *for the most part*, it boils down to two camps.

A) Those who have smoked these and liked them.

B) Those who don't like the name on the band and haven't tried them.

I think the following quotes from NCRadioman and PadronMe say alot about this cigar.



NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: That is very true. But I have to say I have had a few of these and they are not bad at all. Sure the name is silly, but you don't smoke the name. With that said, I wouldn't buy a box.
> 
> :ms NCRM





PadronMe said:


> Then they are not that good, either.





NCRadioMan said:


> Yep, they are. I just don't buy NC boxes.
> 
> :ms NCRM





PadronMe said:


> Ahhhhh.


rbw57, Let me be the first to welcome you to the jungle:tu
Please post in the New Gorilla forum and let us know a little about you. This really is a friendly place.

Take care and have a great day.
Ken


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Actually I think I'd like to correct how these posts fall out:

1. Those that smoked and liked
2. Those that smoked and didn't like (there are a few of these as well)
3. Those that smoked and said they are smokable
4. Those that won't smoke because of the name

To say something is "not bad" is not exactly an endorsement, niehter is saying "it's good for $1.40." 

It either is a good cigar or it isn't, at least the way I see it. Gispert is $3 and I classify it as an all time great, at least for me. Omar Ortiz Original also about $3 and its a good cigar. I think the easiest way to tell if it is good is this: if you could smoke anything you want would you smoke these? I can mostly smoke anything I want, but I chose to smoke Gisperts quite often.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Actually I think I'd like to correct how these posts fall out:
> 
> 1. Those that smoked and liked
> 2. Those that smoked and didn't like (there are a few of these as well)
> ...


:tpd: Well said


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

I love Perdomo stuff, but this is the only Perdomo product I did NOT like. Only smoked 2 so far though...

I think CI has these now.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Actually I think I'd like to correct how these posts fall out:
> 
> 1. Those that smoked and liked
> 2. Those that smoked and didn't like (there are a few of these as well)
> ...


You had 1 that thought they were terrible, but, "it wasn't the same brand". I guess this falls under #2?

Another one that falls under #2 sounds like he is talking about another cigar, which makes me wonder if he really smoked the same cigar that this thread is about.

I'm not sure which ones fall under #3

If they didn't smoke this cigar http://www.mikescigars.com/ProductD...072/name/GENUINE PRE-EMB GOURMET FIGURADO EMS

Then it is like saying, I don't like Buicks because I once had a Chevrolet that was terrible.


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

Addiction said:


> It either is a good cigar or it isn't, at least the way I see it. Gispert is $3 and I classify it as an all time great, at least for me. Omar Ortiz Original also about $3 and its a good cigar. I think the easiest way to tell if it is good is this: if you could smoke anything you want would you smoke these? I can mostly smoke anything I want, but I chose to smoke Gisperts quite often.


Agree with everything here, including what you've said about Gisperts.

for the record, I would, of course, smoke one of these if someone offered or suggested it in person. However, I just don't see myself going out my way to find or buy them. I had a $2 Punch Rothschild last night that was fantastic. If I happened to be shopping for cigars and saw GPECC for the first time I would probably just dismiss it as a crappy gimmick and pick up something I was more familiar with.

I'm absolutely not a snob because I'm not afraid to admit that Tropical Fever Torpedos (like $.40 on sale) are some of my favorite smokes!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

TastyCaramel said:


> If I happened to be shopping for cigars and saw GPECC for the first time I would probably *just dismiss it as a crappy gimmick *and pick up something I was more familiar with.
> 
> I'm absolutely not a snob..............


Contradiction there, maybe?

I have had a few more of these and they are "not bad" for a Perdomo product.  As for the Gisperts, I have had a few decent ones but to me, the air I breath has more flavor.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

HarryCulo said:


> Let's start a brand and call it "Real Fakes"
> 
> ...... we'll say they are made by a guy named Arturo Padron
> 
> ...


:tpd::tpd: But why make millions when we can make...Billions!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bah these suck, and for many reasons. Cigar wise, they are strickly average. I actually bought boxes of both varieties when they were launched (still have one of the original green banded robbies laying around somewhere). Perdomos reps at both these events were real PT Barnum wannabes, telling people they are called that because they taste just like a real cuban, which is bs. These are both sub par gimmick sticks, why anyone would go out of their way to buy these idioticly named dog rockets is beyond me. There are so many better cigars out there that aren't a moronic brainchild of Lew that are better and cost the same. Just peek into TxMatt's thread, or call him up on the phone drunk on a friday night.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Bah these suck, and for many reasons. Cigar wise, they are strickly average. I actually bought boxes of both varieties when they were launched (still have one of the original green banded robbies laying around somewhere). Perdomos reps at both these events were real PT Barnum wannabes, telling people they are called that because they taste just like a real cuban, which is bs. These are both sub par gimmick sticks, why anyone would go out of their way to buy these idioticly named dog rockets is beyond me. There are so many better cigars out there that aren't a moronic brainchild of Lew that are better and cost the same. Just peek into TxMatt's thread, or call him up on the phone drunk on a friday night.


In your opinion Joe, old bean. In which I do value but smoke what you like and like what you smoke. _Everybody_ has a gimmick, bro and I could care less about the name or the band, for that matter. I will say again, I like them. I don't think they are sub-par when comparing to the rest of the Perdomo line.

I thought all reps tell folks thier cigars taste like or are better than cuban cigars. :r


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Bah these suck, and for many reasons. Cigar wise, they are strickly average.


Why would anyone think otherwise?  For what they are, they are OK.



> I actually bought boxes of both varieties when they were launched (still have one of the original green banded robbies laying around somewhere). Perdomos reps at both these events were real PT Barnum wannabes, telling people they are called that because they taste just like a real cuban, which is bs.


Well, next time, don't listen to the SALESMAN. :ss Buy a few singles first and give 'em a go. I presume you were a rookie back then and didn't understand this basic concept. 



> These are both sub par gimmick sticks, why anyone would go out of their way to buy these idioticly named dog rockets is beyond me. There are so many better cigars out there that aren't a moronic brainchild of Lew that are better and cost the same. Just peek into TxMatt's thread, or call him up on the phone drunk on a friday night.


So, tell us how you really feel. :r

I wouldn't call 'em sub-par, just an OK stick, you know, AVERAGE (see above). And I wouldn't recommend going out of the way for them, either. But, I do pick up a couple when I come across them. And you're right, TxMatt's thread is a very good reference for good cheapies.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Glacierman said:


> Why would anyone think otherwise?  For what they are, they are OK.
> 
> Well, next time, don't listen to the SALESMAN. :ss Buy a few singles first and give 'em a go. I presume you were a rookie back then and didn't understand this basic concept.


They were cheap at the time, and if you bought a box you got 15 free handrolleds from the guy who was rolling on site (which were better btw) so I bit. Had a what the hell moment. I almost always try before I buy thank you very much :fu

A better question is why would you waste time smoking a cigar that is just ok? There are plenty of other smokes that cost the same that are better.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> They were cheap at the time, and if you bought a box you got 15 free handrolleds from the guy who was rolling on site (which were better btw) so I bit. Had a what the hell moment. I almost always try before I buy thank you very much :fu
> 
> A better question is why would you waste time smoking a cigar that is just ok? There are plenty of other smokes that cost the same that are better.


I have a question. Did you buy the "GOURMET FIGURADO" or one of the other cigars? I haven't had any of the other sizes, so I really can't say what they are like.

As far as wasting time goes.

When I have time to relax and enjoy a cigar, and really think about it's flavors without being interupted, this is not the cigar I grab.

These are a good full bodied cigar that I take fishing, smoke while working in the yard or when I am rushed for time. If something happens while I am smoking, I'm not out a $10 or $20 cigar, I am out $1.40 and I'm perfectly happy to light up another one after I get my fish in the boat.

I would really be bummed out if I spit an Opus into the water

For 1 dollar and forty cents, I still feel that the "GOURMET FIGURADO" was a bargain, as far as the other sizes go, I can't say and won't judge what I haven't smoked.

I really would like to try some of the better cigars that sell for $1.40. I'm always looking for a good full bodied, low priced cigar so if you would give me the names, I will try to get them at the B&M when I go to the Herf tonight.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> They were cheap at the time, and if you bought a box you got 15 free handrolleds from the guy who was rolling on site (which were better btw) so I bit. *Had a what the hell moment*. I almost always try before I buy thank you very much :fu


:r Hell, that I understand! I think we've all had at least one of those moments. 



> A better question is why would you waste time smoking a cigar that is just ok? There are plenty of other smokes that cost the same that are better.


Like Zoom said, I smoke them when I would hate to loose a good 'un or don't really have the time to appreciate a better. As far as the "other smokes" go, since I pick up this level of stick only casually when I find them (and as singles), it all depends on what the shop has on hand, and in this neck of the woods, that ain't much! 

Cheers!


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I really would like to try some of the better cigars that sell for $1.40. I'm always looking for a good full bodied, low priced cigar so if you would give me the names, I will try to get them at the B&M when I go to the Herf tonight.
> 
> Thanks
> Ken


I like the Perdomo 'Fresh-Rolled' wheels, you can get them on C-Bid for about this much. Plus that other place selling the fresh cigar wheels for $30 in the 'Cheap Cigars' thread. If you wanna step up to $2, the sky's the limit! :ss


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

mostholycerebus said:


> I like the Perdomo 'Fresh-Rolled' wheels, you can get them on C-Bid for about this much. Plus that other place selling the fresh cigar wheels for $30 in the 'Cheap Cigars' thread. If you wanna step up to $2, the sky's the limit! :ss


Thanks.

In the $2 + range, I have a couple bundles of Nic 3000 that I am trying to age and I'm having trouble keeping my hands off them. I do feel kinda bad if I need to toss one of these before smoking at least half.

With the little Gourmet Figurado, I have the better part of it smoked in less time than it takes to get to the half way point on the Nic.

I'll check the others out.

Thanks again.
Ken


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought two boxes of the Genuine Counterfeits when they first came out in 2000 & forgot about them in my cooler. They're actually not bad with age.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

Some people smoke what they like, others smoke what they like but they already know that they like only Cubans or cigars over eight dollars or some brand they adore. The name, as far as I can see, can not be smoked, and nobody knows how much I spend on my cigars but me (well, the wife has a pretty good idea). My brother, on the other hand, equates price with quality and absolutely will not smoke anything that does not cost a ton. Yet, I don't like his Davidoffs and Opus Xs. That does not make him a bad person, and it doesn't make me smart. Maybe it just makes me cheap, but you could never convince my wife of that!


----------



## rbw57 (Jan 21, 2007)

I will tell you what this means, this is a great cigar, made by NICK PERDOMO! And JR is frequently out of these on backorder, do not confuse these with the other ones, the Counterfeit Cubans, make sure it is the GENUINE PRE-EMBARGO C. C. EDICION LIMITADA one, Different animal. and the GENUINE PRE-EMBARGO C. C. EDICION LIMITADA is Maduro, the GENUINE PRE-EMBARGO LIMITADA is not.:cb


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

rbw57 said:


> I will tell you what this means, this is a great cigar, made by NICK PERDOMO! And JR is frequently out of these on backorder, do not confuse these with the other ones, the Counterfeit Cubans, make sure it is the GENUINE PRE-EMBARGO C. C. EDICION LIMITADA one, Different animal. and the GENUINE PRE-EMBARGO C. C. EDICION LIMITADA is Maduro, the GENUINE PRE-EMBARGO LIMITADA is not.:cb


GRAVE DIGGER! :gn

Nick Perdomo doesn't make great cigars :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

The thread that wouldn't die.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

HarryCulo said:


> Let's start a brand and call it "Real Fakes"
> 
> ...... we'll say they are made by a guy named Arturo Padron
> 
> ...


Kinda like "genuine faux pearls!"


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't this was linked yet but Mr. Doug (one of my favorite CS reviewers) did a nice review on this stick a while back. Check it out...http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103140


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

beezer said:


> Figurados are cool lookin. If I were a cigar that's what I'd want to be


:r *"But... if you were a hot dog... and you were starving... would you eat yourself?" *(Will Ferrell as Harry Caray)


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :r *"But... if you were a hot dog... and you were starving... would you eat yourself?" *(Will Ferrell as Harry Caray)


"They call me Whiskers, 'cause I'm curious like a cat... HEY! If the moon was made of ribs, would you eat it?"

That's my favorite, man!:r


----------

